# SpeedTube



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Precision Planting, this seed delivery system will supposedly allow one to double their present planting speed.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/videos/v/86406767/double-your-planting-speed.htm

http://www.agweb.com/article/can_you_double_your_planter_speed_NAA_Ben_Potter/


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Holy cow! I just spent 10 grand on Precision stuff for my planter last spring. Looks like a person could spend a whole lot more than that again. Oh well I can keep planting at 4 or 5 MPH.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2014)

We have been updating our john deere planter to precision the last 2 years. They are a great company and have great products. Just swithched to the vac system and will never go back to fingers! Dad already says 6 mph seems fast compared to 4.5 he ran fo years. Cant imagine double!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

All fine and dandy, but remember this, traveling twice as fast doubles the impact force you hit a rock with. Francis Childs, the world record holder for corn yield at 500+ bpa plants his competition plots at 2mph or slightly under.

We plant at 5mph on corn, covering 16 rows at a time at 5mph can still get a LOT of corn planted in a day.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

No-till has basically done away with large rocks "suddenly appearing" for many. Not plagued with alot of large rocks here and if one turns up its gone..and it sure as heck would be nice to travel at 8 mph. Precision has been on top of their game since inception. It is not surprising that Monsanto bought them. A great company with great ideas.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Might be the case further south, but freezing and thawing will still bring rocks up in the north even with no-till.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I would be concerned about spacing scatter caused by row unit bounce at higher speeds. Especially on firm soil like no till.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Gearclash said:


> I would be concerned about spacing scatter caused by row unit bounce at higher speeds. Especially on firm soil like no till.


That certainly would be a legitimate concern, but PP is making claims that if you have "rocky or rough conditions" that "you should be able to plant at least twice the speed you did before". This was stated in the first link at the 2:30 mark. We should definitely know more after this planting season for sure as I would think that many will try out these units.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2014)

I have precisions 20/20 monitor. Tells you everything you need to know on your planter. Thats the reason we sped up from 4.5 to 6 is because the monitor said it would plant betterat that speed. We have the best stands we ever had! Great products! Sometimes slower isnt always better... sometimes


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Something else that has come to mind, if I went from 5 mph to 10 mph, gonna need a LOT larger tractor to pull the planter. Another thing, a tremendous amount of dirt will be thrown away from the row. Think about how far from the actual row the dirt will end up if you opening discs are turning twice as fast or your fertilizer openers are turning twice as fast. May not be a big deal on level ground, but on our hill sides the first good rain and the seed furrow would wash clear out. Would need some deflectors by the openers like our Hiniker uses, which is fine but now you've just added more expense, more weight and one more thing that will be guaranteed to take a chunk out of your hide when working around said deflectors.

I think they should have worded their claim better. I could see planting at 6 mph, that would be double if you only ran 3mph before. Our 5 mph would be double 2.5.

It is cute, I'll give em that. I could see one way this would work. Hit the lottery, buy a brand new planter, first electrical gremlin that turns up trade it off on another brand new planter.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I think it purty much said "double your plant speed" right? That's a big plus depending on the cost of course.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> I have precisions 20/20 monitor. Tells you everything you need to know on your planter. Thats the reason we sped up from 4.5 to 6 is because the monitor said it would plant betterat that speed. We have the best stands we ever had! Great products! Sometimes slower isnt always better... sometimes


My brother put some of Precision's upgrades in his JD 7000 a few years ago. That year's stand spacing looked worse than with the oem parts. He complained, they asked how fast he was traveling. Turned out he was moving too slow. Planting speed is now maybe 1.5 - 2 mph faster than before, and stand spacing looks more like it did before the Precision parts.


----------

